# (المواصفة القياسية البريطانية للروافع )



## محمد العابدى (18 فبراير 2009)

حد يعرف أى شىء عن المواصفة القياسية البريطانية للروافع)


----------



## علي الحميد (18 فبراير 2009)

اعتقد أنك تبحث عن المواصفات البريطانية لسلامة الروافع (crane)

*BS 7121 Series. Safety of Cranes. Code of Practice*

ما اعرفه أنه ليس مجاني ولكن انظر الى الرابط المرفق لعل به ما تريد


http://www.bsi-global.com/en/Standa...uring/Manufacturing-Standards/BS-7121-Series/


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ياخي على المواصفة


----------



## صفوت فوده (8 أبريل 2009)

حاول التواصل مع على الخاص فعندى كل شيئ يخص الروافع وجميع المواصفات البريطانيه والامريكيه


----------



## اياد عبدالهادي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

which type of cranes? there are so many types....

for mobile cranes:
BS 1757 Specification for Power-driven mobile cranes
BS 7121-2 COP for safe use of cranes (part 2:inspection, testing and examination)
BS 7121-3 COP for safe use of cranes (part 3: mobile cranes)


----------

